# Firewood Sheds



## bfollett (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Lets see what you have built. Here is my wood shed, it holds 8 bush cords.

View attachment 247875


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Aug 8, 2012)

Summer set up.






Winter set up.


----------



## stihly dan (Aug 8, 2012)

Kind of close to the house. Do you have worries about the bugs eaten the wrong wood?


----------



## bfollett (Aug 8, 2012)

This one holds 8 bush cords.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 8, 2012)

I added 30' onto my tractor shed last summer for wood storage. I calculated that it will hold just a tad over 20 full cords. I had it full before the beginning of last winter and I burned 1/3 of it. I will refill it this winter.


----------



## ShaneLogs (Aug 8, 2012)

bfollett said:


> This one holds 8 bush cords.



I like the floor  Hardwood ? Looks good, Rep sent.


----------



## bfollett (Aug 8, 2012)

The floor is just plywood, with 4 coats of polyurethane, so it's pretty much water proof. I'll be putting up a tarp for the front in the winter, for when we have storms.


----------



## ShaneLogs (Aug 8, 2012)

bfollett said:


> The floor is just plywood, with 4 coats of polyurethane, so it's pretty much water proof. I'll be putting up a tarp for the front in the winter, for when we have storms.



Yeah, I saw a shine to them, Looks good. Repped ya.


----------



## wndwlkr (Aug 8, 2012)

Real nice wood shed. 1 question, how much is a bush cord ? This one holds 8 bush cords.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Aug 8, 2012)

stihly dan said:


> Kind of close to the house. Do you have worries about the bugs eaten the wrong wood?



I assume that comment is ment for me. The shed is close to the garage but have yet to have any issues, and hope it stays that way. I do however spray a lot bug-spider killer around the shed every month.


----------



## Mac88 (Aug 8, 2012)

After looking at these, I'm almost embarrassed to show ours.

A couple years ago. We were gone more than we were home. My old wood toter and splitter.






Like assortments? Take your pick.






Recent pic. We're not done yet. The stack is around 17 x 13 x 5.


----------



## bfollett (Aug 9, 2012)

wndwlkr said:


> Real nice wood shed. 1 question, how much is a bush cord ? This one holds 8 bush cords.



A bush cord is *3* face cords.. A face cord is 4 feet high, 8 feet long, with logs cut around 16 inches.

A bush cord measures 4 feet wide x 4 feet high x 8 feet long and is 128 cubic feet in volume.


----------



## D&B Mack (Aug 9, 2012)

bfollett said:


> A bush cord is *3* face cords.. A face cord is 4 feet high, 8 feet long, with logs cut around 16 inches.
> 
> A bush cord measures 4 feet wide x 4 feet high x 8 feet long and is 128 cubic feet in volume.



What is the difference between a cord and a bush cord?


----------



## JRepairsK70e (Aug 9, 2012)

whether you stack wood in a shed or in covered rows ,I have found that having access to more than 1 side,. keeps carry over wood from being burried by newer unseasoned stuff . I stack in rows ,every 3 rows there is an alley way so I never landlock last years leftovers which is used as starter wood for the coming season .this works for me JK


----------



## kodiak (Aug 9, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> I added 30' onto my tractor shed last summer for wood storage. I calculated that it will hold just a tad over 20 full cords. I had it full before the beginning of last winter and I burned 1/3 of it. I will refill it this winter.



Is the wood already seasoned before it goes in? Otherwise, how does the stuff buried in the back ever dry out?


----------



## XTROOPER (Aug 9, 2012)

*Wood shed full*

Refilled wood shed and two "pallet stacks." Ran out of room for wood and had access to 3 acre clear cut tops. I have been cutting in this heat because I don't know when the neighbor will be cleaning everything up so they can build. Scroung when the scrounging is good. Started just throwing wood on my stone wall to keep it off of the ground.


----------



## Mac88 (Aug 9, 2012)

XTROOPER said:


> Refilled wood shed and two "pallet stacks." Ran out of room for wood and had access to 3 acre clear cut tops. I have been cutting in this heat because I don't know when the neighbor will be cleaning everything up so they can build. Scroung when the scrounging is good. Started just throwing wood on my stone wall to keep it off of the ground.



That ought to get you through winter. I like free wood.


----------



## ponyexpress976 (Aug 9, 2012)

D&B Mack said:


> What is the difference between a cord and a bush cord?



It's unshaven


----------



## H 2 H (Aug 9, 2012)

Not huge but not small 

Main wood shed is 8'x12'x6' the leanto is 7'x7'x6'

Barn







Main wood shed behide the barn







Leanto (but the John Deere is in there now wood is drying in the field) behide the wood shed


----------



## turnkey4099 (Aug 9, 2012)

D&B Mack said:


> What is the difference between a cord and a bush cord?



By his definition? None at all thus rendering the addition of "bush" unneeded. 

Of course "bush cord" is never defined as a legal measurement. Just as face cord is also an nunneded, undefined term. His definition is (legally) "1/3 cord"

Again an example of using odd terms when a perfectly good, understandable by everyone, term is available.

Harry K


----------



## turnkey4099 (Aug 9, 2012)

4'x12'x6.5' plus one rick under the 'eyebrow' comes to right at 3 cord unelss my math slipped again. I built that out of salvage lumber from a one room schoolhouse I tore down that adjoined me. I got the land by paying back taxes on it.

In this heat I am just playing at working. Put in just enough on the splitting pile to work up a sweat then move one of those trailers full from the dried stacks in the pasture into the woodshed each day I have some ambition. Just started that last week. About Sept I will put another 2 cord or a bit more into the back porch. 

The stuff against the fence is just one of my many piles of 'shorts and uglies' - that one extends outt of the picture for another 9' feet piled 5' high. That plus the rest comes into the house one bucket at a time in shoulder season, should be gone about the end of hte first month of burning.

Hary K


----------



## Mac88 (Aug 9, 2012)

H 2 H said:


> Not huge but not small
> 
> Main wood shed is 8'x12'x6' the leanto is 7'x7'x6'



Sharp lookin' shed. If I built one like that they'd raise my taxes. Oh, wait. They already raised my taxes.


----------



## cantoo (Aug 9, 2012)

Harry, kind of beating a dead horse but you will notice most Ontarians usually state the measurements when they write cord because there are many different "standards" here. Lots of Amish around here sell wood lots of different sizes so you have to state what you want. To them a bush cord is 4'x 8'x 4' long pieces, they usually cut the wood to 4' lengths, split it in 4' lengths and then stack to cure. They later cut it to whatever length the customer wants using a buzz saw. Wood here is sold in every length available, 12", 16", 20", 22" and 48". The big bulk guys usually only sell 16" stuff but they also state the legth when selling. Most guys that have outdoor burners cut their own wood. My neice buys her wood from an amish neighbour, she tells them to fill her basement and give her the cost. 2 barefoot kids about 8 years old show up with a hay wagon full of split wood pulled by a team of horses. They stack the wood right in the basement and bring as many loads as it takes to fill the basement. The father or an older brother comes over, "counts" the wood and gives her the price and she pays it. Not sure how much she pays now but I know the 1st year she did it it worked out to $50 a face (4'x8'x16") and she never had to lift a hand. Price is usually $80 delivered here for that size.


----------



## dparkguy (Aug 9, 2012)

After 2 years of stacking wood under tarps, I decided to construct a real wood shed. 36' wide 10' deep, 10'high at the back down to 8' at the front edge. Getting real close to installing an outdoor furnace on the right side under the shed roof. Never calculated exact cords under cover but it is stuffed end to end and top to bottom.


----------



## Mac88 (Aug 9, 2012)

dparkguy said:


> Never calculated exact cords under cover but it is stuffed end to end and top to bottom.



22.5 MOL is my guess.


----------



## stihly dan (Aug 9, 2012)

Props on the good wood stash.


----------



## cnice_37 (Aug 9, 2012)

dparkguy said:


> After 2 years of stacking wood under tarps, I decided to construct a real wood shed. 36' wide 10' deep, 10'high at the back down to 8' at the front edge. Getting real close to installing an outdoor furnace on the right side under the shed roof. Never calculated exact cords under cover but it is stuffed end to end and top to bottom.



Anyone willing to follow up this? Man, I'm going to just hang my head in shame at my open stacks.


----------



## wagz (Aug 9, 2012)

i'm currently building one. i was all proud of it (8x15) until i saw the awesomeness that some of you guys have built! GEEZ


----------



## turnkey4099 (Aug 10, 2012)

cantoo said:


> Harry, kind of beating a dead horse but you will notice most Ontarians usually state the measurements when they write cord because there are many different "standards" here. Lots of Amish around here sell wood lots of different sizes so you have to state what you want. To them a bush cord is 4'x 8'x 4' long pieces, they usually cut the wood to 4' lengths, split it in 4' lengths and then stack to cure. They later cut it to whatever length the customer wants using a buzz saw. Wood here is sold in every length available, 12", 16", 20", 22" and 48". The big bulk guys usually only sell 16" stuff but they also state the legth when selling. Most guys that have outdoor burners cut their own wood. My neice buys her wood from an amish neighbour, she tells them to fill her basement and give her the cost. 2 barefoot kids about 8 years old show up with a hay wagon full of split wood pulled by a team of horses. They stack the wood right in the basement and bring as many loads as it takes to fill the basement. The father or an older brother comes over, "counts" the wood and gives her the price and she pays it. Not sure how much she pays now but I know the 1st year she did it it worked out to $50 a face (4'x8'x16") and she never had to lift a hand. Price is usually $80 delivered here for that size.



How many of those "different standards" are actually recognized in a regulation? Here there are also a lot of 'different standards' - none of them meeting legal requirements. The use of the Cord avoids all the "how much is a bush cord". Cord here (and I believe in Canada) _is_ the industry standard and should be used.

I realize I am also beating a dead horse but will continue pointing out how rediculouis it is to use those odd measures.

Harry K


----------



## cantoo (Aug 10, 2012)

Harry, good luck teaching the Amish anything new. Sure they use cell phones and Blackberrys and drive vans but they are resistant to change. PS< I've never seen a firewood cop around these parts. We're pretty laid back around here, there is enough guys selling wood that if you short someone or rip someone off you are going to be out of the business pretty quick. Maybe around the cities there might be a problem but not here. They look at the firewood bundles infront of gas stations and compare the prices I'll bet but on any volume of wood there isn't an issue.


----------



## redheadwoodshed (Aug 10, 2012)

View attachment 248065


You'd think with a name like redheadwoodshed I'd have a actual woodshed, but old tin,tarps, and swimming pool liners work pretty good.


----------



## dparkguy (Aug 10, 2012)

*Outdoor wood furnace location*



dparkguy said:


> Getting real close to installing an outdoor furnace on the right side under the shed roof.


I want to install an outdoor furnace in the right side of my wood shed. It is 175' to the boiler in my house. Would having the outdoor unit under the shed roof with all the wood so close be a problem? There would be walls on either side of the furnace with 
1'6" of clearance. I feel the furnace would be more efficient being under cover and would also prolong the life of the unit. Your thoughts?


----------



## jrider (Aug 10, 2012)

dparkguy said:


> I want to install an outdoor furnace in the right side of my wood shed. It is 175' to the boiler in my house. Would having the outdoor unit under the shed roof with all the wood so close be a problem? There would be walls on either side of the furnace with
> 1'6" of clearance. I feel the furnace would be more efficient being under cover and would also prolong the life of the unit. Your thoughts?



I can walk up and touch every part of my OWB except for the door when its in operation and its not super hot, just hot enough that you don't want to be touching it. You will lose more heat to the ground than having the unit sit outside.


----------



## kodiak (Aug 10, 2012)

cnice_37 said:


>



I'm considering doing something very similar to this but I'm a little concerned as to how much longer it will take for the splits that are buried in the back to dry. Thoughts??


----------



## ponyexpress976 (Aug 10, 2012)

kodiak said:


> I'm considering doing something very similar to this but I'm a little concerned as to how much longer it will take for the splits that are buried in the back to dry. Thoughts??



For me, that pile would probably be a 2 year supply...so by the time I got to the back they would be "just right".


----------



## Steve2910 (Aug 10, 2012)

D&B Mack said:


> What is the difference between a cord and a bush cord?



One of them is a real, definitive measure of volume. The other is not.


----------



## J.W Younger (Aug 10, 2012)

dparkguy said:


> I want to install an outdoor furnace in the right side of my wood shed. It is 175' to the boiler in my house. Would having the outdoor unit under the shed roof with all the wood so close be a problem? There would be walls on either side of the furnace with
> 1'6" of clearance. I feel the furnace would be more efficient being under cover and would also prolong the life of the unit. Your thoughts?


I don't think that would be a problem and having a wind break does seem to help. It would also be nice not getting rained or snowed on while loading I suppose but mine is still outside past 20 years now.


----------



## Steve2910 (Aug 10, 2012)

cnice_37 said:


> Anyone willing to follow up this? Man, I'm going to just hang my head in shame at my open stacks.



You're not alone, feel better?


----------



## Mac88 (Aug 10, 2012)

Steve2910 said:


> You're not alone, feel better?



It'll still heat your house. Looks fine to me.


----------



## alleyyooper (Aug 10, 2012)

I used to keep my fire wood in the pole barn. but the barn filled up with a antique car, farm tractors, lawn tractors, working lawn tractors, ATV and bee keeping equipment so there just isn't room any longer. Last fall it looked like this out side the walk out. I do keep a couple weeks worth stacked in the furnace room. 





















 Al


----------



## J.W Younger (Aug 10, 2012)

My woodshed has 6 chaindaws,2 gas cans and other stuff in it right now. Come winter it will be mostly filled with seasoned wood tho...


----------



## farmboss45 (Aug 10, 2012)

*Best 50.00 I ever spent!!*

Bought mine for 50.00 and moved it from our family Christmas tree farm 3/4 mile around the block. Started loading it this weekend, gonna be soooo much better than snow covered tarps and wet wood this winter!!View attachment 248091
View attachment 248092
View attachment 248093
View attachment 248094
View attachment 248095


----------



## Mac88 (Aug 10, 2012)

farmboss45 said:


> Bought mine for 50.00



That ought to keep it dry.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Aug 10, 2012)

cantoo said:


> Harry, good luck teaching the Amish anything new. Sure they use cell phones and Blackberrys and drive vans but they are resistant to change. PS< I've never seen a firewood cop around these parts. We're pretty laid back around here, there is enough guys selling wood that if you short someone or rip someone off you are going to be out of the business pretty quick. Maybe around the cities there might be a problem but not here. They look at the firewood bundles infront of gas stations and compare the prices I'll bet but on any volume of wood there isn't an issue.



The point I tried to make was that thee is a good, well known, legal and fully understandable term. We are in a fairly professional forum. The standard term _should be used_ and thus cut down on "how much wood did you say?". Use what you like when wheeling/dealing/talking to the locals but use clear, well known measures outside of that venue.

Harry K


----------



## turnkey4099 (Aug 10, 2012)

alleyyooper said:


> I used to keep my fire wood in the pole barn. but the barn filled up with a antique car, farm tractors, lawn tractors, working lawn tractors, ATV and bee keeping equipment so there just isn't room any longer. Last fall it looked like this out side the walk out. I do keep a couple weeks worth stacked in the furnace room.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks like the rear end of a "doodle bug" hooked to the trailer. Got a pic of it?

Harry K


----------



## Mac88 (Aug 10, 2012)

turnkey4099 said:


> Use what you like when wheeling/dealing/talking to the locals but use clear, well known measures outside of that venue.
> 
> Harry K



At ease, men. ;o)


----------



## alleyyooper (Aug 11, 2012)

1954 Massey Harris Pacer. 16Hp powered a L head contintial 4cyl. engine, 3 F speed 1 revearse trans. Wears 10x20 semi skins most of the summer when doing yard work.











 Al


----------



## wagz (Aug 11, 2012)




----------



## cnice_37 (Aug 11, 2012)

farmboss45 said:


> Bought mine for 50.00 and moved it from our family Christmas tree farm 3/4 mile around the block. Started loading it this weekend, gonna be soooo much better than snow covered tarps and wet wood this winter!!



You must have a problem with wood escaping? $50... I think you deserve a "you suck."


----------



## Mac88 (Aug 11, 2012)

cnice_37 said:


> You must have a problem with wood escaping? $50... I think you deserve a "you suck."



I'm thinking he's got more wood that he's showing us.


----------



## farmboss45 (Aug 11, 2012)

Mac88 said:


> I'm thinking he's got more wood that he's showing us.



I do, I do,,,,,2 cords stacked down by the back door, Had to move it out of the way, it was on the trailer, why move it again. As for the the gate, had wood stacked against it, decided to leave it there, closes the front off a little. Going to start filling it next weekend, lots of ash to come down:msp_biggrin:


----------



## wagz (Aug 14, 2012)

more building!
tightening lag bolts





lag bolts tight and flush





beam before lags are tightened (just screwed in)





beam after lags are tightened





frame + plywood


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Aug 14, 2012)

Just curious about what kind of $$ you guys are paying fornew metal roofing/siding?


----------



## Streblerm (Aug 14, 2012)

mtfallsmikey said:


> Just curious about what kind of $$ you guys are paying fornew metal roofing/siding?



Around me the 5 rib exposed fastener is about $100 per square. That's for the good stuff. You can get closer to $75 if you get the cheaper finish.


----------



## DDALE (Aug 14, 2012)

*Roofing*



mtfallsmikey said:


> Just curious about what kind of $$ you guys are paying fornew metal roofing/siding?



Seventy cents a square ft. Amish shop.


----------



## wagz (Aug 14, 2012)

i wish i could find cheap metal roofing. i love the way a tin roof sounds, but i'm going to be putting up shingles on mine. the metal roof alone isn't super expensive, but the rubber washer screws, the special drip edge, etc really added up to be more than i wanted to spend on a roof i won't see except from the very back of my yard...


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Aug 14, 2012)

wagz said:


> i wish i could find cheap metal roofing. i love the way a tin roof sounds, but i'm going to be putting up shingles on mine. the metal roof alone isn't super expensive, but the rubber washer screws, the special drip edge, etc really added up to be more than i wanted to spend on a roof i won't see except from the very back of my yard...



truth is, no metal roofing is cheap, my research says metal vs. shingles/paper/OSB or plywood around the same cost per square.


----------



## cnice_37 (Aug 14, 2012)

Mac88 said:


> I'm thinking he's got more wood that he's showing us.





farmboss45 said:


> I do, I do,,,,,2 cords stacked down by the back door, Had to move it out of the way, it was on the trailer, why move it again. As for the the gate, had wood stacked against it, decided to leave it there, closes the front off a little. Going to start filling it next weekend, lots of ash to come down:msp_biggrin:



Man, you're killing my joke. I was talking about the gate in front... as in you need the gate to keep wood from escaping...

Tough crowd.


----------



## Steve2910 (Aug 14, 2012)

mtfallsmikey said:


> Just curious about what kind of $$ you guys are paying fornew metal roofing/siding?



Odd lots/ seconds about $.60 per SF.


----------



## fordracer (Aug 14, 2012)

*Wood shed*

12 cords here,all full waiting on it to get coldView attachment 248582


----------



## Mac88 (Aug 14, 2012)

fordracer said:


> 12 cords here,all full waiting on it to get coldView attachment 248582



That outta keep you warm for a few days. ;o)


----------



## fordracer (Aug 14, 2012)

Mac88 said:


> That outta keep you warm for a few days. ;o)



I hope so,lol,something tells me that we are going to have a bad winter,havent had one here since 09,got another 3 cords stacked up the fence line on the upper side of the wood shed.


----------



## Mac88 (Aug 14, 2012)

fordracer said:


> I hope so,lol,something tells me that we are going to have a bad winter,havent had one here since 09.



I can believe that. We got 3" last winter here in middle America. Highly unusual. I have this gut feeling
we're gonna get hammered. Bring it on. We're ready.


----------



## fordracer (Aug 14, 2012)

Mac88,we havent had the ground to freeze good since 09,i hope it does this winter and kill off some of these bugs here in the mid-atlantic,if it does im gonna hunker down next to this grandma bear and commence to feeding her some good ole oak,lol.View attachment 248599


----------



## Mac88 (Aug 14, 2012)

fordracer said:


> Mac88,we havent had the ground to freeze good since 09,i hope it does this winter and kill off some of these bugs here in the mid-atlantic,if it does im gonna hunker down next to this grandma bear and commence to feeding her some good ole oak,lol.View attachment 248599



We haven't had many bugs. I think the heat has kept them down. I've only found half a dozen tomato worms 
this year. Not many skeeters. Heck, when the bats fly through around dusk even they don't stay long.

Nice looking setup you have there. Ours is in the kitchen, but right under a return air duct. We just turn on
the circulating fan to heat the whole house.


----------



## Coldfront (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm still dreaming of a wood shed, embarrassed to show my stacks with old tin roofing on top held down with cinder blocks. Dry wood is dry wood.


----------



## Mac88 (Aug 14, 2012)

Coldfront said:


> I'm still dreaming of a wood shed, embarrassed to show my stacks with old tin roofing on top held down with cinder blocks. Dry wood is dry wood.



You don't have to be embarrassed. Last I checked, this wasn't a competition. Whatever keeps it dry, that's what counts.


----------



## stihly dan (Aug 14, 2012)

Mac88 said:


> You don't have to be embarrassed. Last I checked, this wasn't a competition. Whatever keeps it dry, that's what counts.



Its not a competition? I thought he who had the most wood wins. He who has the most chainsaws comes in 2nd. he who has wood, chainsaws, and that are purdy comes in 3rd. (wood and chainsaw that is)


----------



## Steve2910 (Aug 14, 2012)

stihly dan said:


> Its not a competition? I thought he who had the most wood wins. He who has the most chainsaws comes in 2nd. he who has wood, chainsaws, and that are purdy comes in 3rd. (wood and chainsaw that is)



The guys in the chainsaw forum _might_ dispute those rankings.


----------



## memory (Aug 14, 2012)

Here is our woodshed.





The shed is full of wood right now. I have no idea how many cords that shed will hold. What do you guys think? Since we just burn wood for ourselves, I have never tried to figure it up. We cut our pieces 20" long and are able to get 5 full stacks in there with a row left open in the middle.


----------



## Dale (Aug 15, 2012)

Mac88 said:


> I can believe that. We got 3" last winter here in middle America. Highly unusual. I have this gut feeling
> we're gonna get hammered. Bring it on. We're ready.



Middle America ??? I think you have dementia. Per your Loc., you are "Just south of BFE". :msp_confused:


----------



## Mac88 (Aug 15, 2012)

Dale said:


> Middle America ??? I think you have dementia. Per your Loc., you are "Just south of BFE". :msp_confused:



Dementia? yea, maybe. "Just south of BFE"?. Yep.


----------



## greendohn (Aug 15, 2012)

mtfallsmikey said:


> Just curious about what kind of $$ you guys are paying fornew metal roofing/siding?



About $2.35/ linear ft. in white a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Aug 15, 2012)

Steve2910 said:


> The guys in the chainsaw forum _might_ dispute those rankings.



Yeah, but what do they know? Half of em spend all day waxing their saws, some of em likely don't even know which end of a match is the business end. oke:

As for me, if I ever get to a couple acres covered in pretty stacks, a big shed full, and a couple hundred old yellow, red, and green saws that all run like they should, I'll settle for an honorable mention.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 15, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> Yeah, but what do they know? Half of em spend all day waxing their saws, some of em likely don't even know which end of a match is the business end. oke:
> 
> As for me, if I ever get to a couple acres covered in pretty stacks, a big shed full, and a couple hundred old yellow, red, and green saws that all run like they should, I'll settle for an honorable mention.



Hey now... Some of us saw nutz actually use our tools to provide ~50 or so cord a year for ourselves, our family members, and a random customer here and there...
And yes, I am guilty of polishing a saw or two...:msp_sneaky:
Especially the guts...:msp_wink:


----------



## Steve NW WI (Aug 15, 2012)

I did say "Half" dangit!


----------



## Coldfront (Aug 15, 2012)

greendohn said:


> About $2.35/ linear ft. in white a couple weeks ago.



If I do build a wood shed it will be with free materials, right now all my steel roofing covering my wood I got free. If I want to spend lots of $$ on a wood shed it is defeating the purpose of burning wood and being a cheap bastard.


----------



## farmboss45 (Aug 15, 2012)

Pretty was not in my criteria,not dealing with snow covered, wet tarps and weighting them down to keep the wind from shredding them was waaaaaay more important. Also, ease of stacking, and keeping my ready wood and my green wood in order without handleing it too many times.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Dale (Aug 16, 2012)

farmboss45 said:


> Also, ease of stacking, and keeping my ready wood and my green wood in order without handleing it too many times.:msp_biggrin:



Is it even possible to handle your wood "too many times" ? :msp_tongue:


----------



## Coldfront (Aug 16, 2012)

Dale said:


> Is it even possible to handle your wood "too many times" ? :msp_tongue:



When you get older you don't have to worry about handling it as often.


----------



## Mac88 (Aug 16, 2012)

Dale said:


> Is it even possible to handle your wood "too many times" ? :msp_tongue:



Not if you wash your hands afterword.



Coldfront said:


> When you get older you don't have to worry about handling it as often.



Your opinion.;o)


----------



## thombat4 (Aug 16, 2012)

*Nice sheds and woodpiles...!*

And the ever-present comedy is funny as all get out...as usual


----------



## farmboss45 (Aug 16, 2012)

Dale said:


> Is it even possible to handle your wood "too many times" ? :msp_tongue:



Well..............fireWOOD, yes, thats all I'm gonna say


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 16, 2012)

farmboss45 said:


> Well..............fireWOOD, yes, thats all I'm gonna say



Did you ever get your semi-portable building up?


----------



## farmboss45 (Aug 16, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Did you ever get your semi-portable building up?



Yes I did, and am in the process of filling it every weekend. Dropping a big ash this weekend with my new saw, should fill out the one side nicely, thanks for asking.View attachment 248826
View attachment 248827


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 16, 2012)

That'll do a great job for ya...


----------



## CTYank (Aug 16, 2012)

turnkey4099 said:


> How many of those "different standards" are actually recognized in a regulation? Here there are also a lot of 'different standards' - none of them meeting legal requirements. The use of the Cord avoids all the "how much is a bush cord". Cord here (and I believe in Canada) _is_ the industry standard and should be used.
> 
> I realize I am also beating a dead horse but will continue pointing out how rediculouis it is to use those odd measures.
> 
> Harry K



It's not really ridiculous to those that use it to facilitate scamming. Most all the general public has no clear idea how much a cord is, never mind all these curve balls. If they think they're in on something, maybe getting ripped off doesn't hurt much.

Many states explicitly forbid any unit of measure than the cord, and require load measurements on bill of sale. D'ya think the gypsies triggered that?


----------



## cal_jrp (Aug 18, 2012)

*ill get in on this*

so i just bought the house last year and after a year of remodeling we finally got a chance to move in a couple of months ago. i felt it necessary to cover the wood well to keep the chimney as clean as possible. a buddy of mine helped me to design it. i also observed the pole building i work in and an addition at my grandmother in laws and came up wiht this. it is 16x24' with a sloping yard of 8ft to 10 ft of head clearance. i will post more pics as it progresses. i must thank my neighbor and my uncle who burried the posts and help me set the header boards. i am already $600 into it and i still need more lumber. i was able to get the sheet for the roof and sides from the roof we just replaced at work that spurred this idea. thnak you for the sheet Mr. Fish. i am hoping to have a years worth in one side and the other side for outdoor storage. truck tracto trailer who knows? i cannot wait to get it finished then on to more projects before winter hits and hopefully i get to relax this winter. that is also the wood hussling crew. my daughter hiding in the pillows is 9 days old. i figure she will be ready to run the splitter by spring View attachment 249098
View attachment 249099
View attachment 249100
View attachment 249101
View attachment 249102


----------



## Mac88 (Aug 18, 2012)

Cal_jrp, looks like you're off to a good start. More pics as it progresses please.


----------



## JHctRednek (Aug 19, 2012)

Coldfront said:


> If I do build a wood shed it will be with free materials, right now all my steel roofing covering my wood I got free. If I want to spend lots of $$ on a wood shed it is defeating the purpose of burning wood and being a cheap bastard.



I couldn't agree with you more! :msp_thumbsup:

View attachment 249216


I built this one with the roof from my back porch (saved from when I built my new deck), timbers from an old torn down barn and sawmill slabs, I think that I spent under a hundred bucks on it in nails, lags and the two pressure treated skates. Its 10 x 12 but "movable" so no taxes


----------



## farmboss45 (Aug 19, 2012)

nice looking shed!!


----------



## Mac88 (Aug 19, 2012)

I like the rustic look. It's appropriate for a woodshed.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Aug 20, 2012)

Especially using 6 x 6 x 12' posts at $35 a crack, the metal roofing, if I buy new, will be big $$ for a 36 x 24 shed.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 20, 2012)

Very cool look for a wood shed...


----------



## JHctRednek (Aug 20, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Very cool look for a wood shed...



Thanks guys, I see alot of other nice looking sheds out there as well :msp_thumbsup:


----------

